# 1/1000 USS ARES from STAR TREK AXANAR by Starcraft



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

Folks,

STUNNING resin kit of the USS ARES as seen the indie STAR TREK short PRELUDE TO AXANAR...and soon to be seen in the Feature Film of the same name.

Razor-crisp casting and perfect for lighting...it's ONLY available in the AXANAR DONOR'S STORE...and will soon by joined by the Klingon D6 and the rest of the ships from the film. The kits are absolutely designed with lighting in mind.

One thing though...you can't "buy" any of the AXANAR kits...they are only available to DONORS of the project. All the information can be found at the link...

http://www.startrekaxanar.com


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice marketing ploy, but to heck with them.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

John P said:


> Nice marketing ploy, but to heck with them.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice. I was looking at donating and trying to get one of these. I am looking forward to the film.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PixelMagic said:


> Why do you say that?


I don't want to donate, I just want the model. But I can't have the model, because I don't want to donate. They're not going to sell the model to someone who doesn't donate. So to heck with them, I'll live without it.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with John. A purchase of the model only is still in support of the project in some sense no?


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't even see this model mentioned on their website or where to donate for it.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

SDF-3 said:


> I agree with John. A purchase of the model only is still in support of the project in some sense no?


And I disagree with both of you. I don't see how purchasing the model alone is support the project.

I don't see how this is a ploy. Support them or not, it's your call. 

How does this sound (true for me) --- 'I want to support them but don't want the model... Guess I won't support them?'


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

That's fine. I just feel they should be sold commercially too.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I believe that you have to make a donation for the film first. Then, once you are a registered donor, then you have access to the store where you can purchase (or make another donation for) the resin kit.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

re Trek Ace's post... that's how I read it as well. Gotta agree w/ John.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

hubert said:


> And I disagree with both of you. I don't see how purchasing the model alone is support the project.


I don't have any desire to support the [project, I just want the model.



> I don't see how this is a ploy. Support them or not, it's your call.


It's a marketing ploy. Or gimmick. Or whatever. It's a GOOD marketing ploy, but not one I care to take part in. And that leaves me no option to get the model, which under normal circumstances would be a click away in the SSM store.



> How does this sound (true for me) --- 'I want to support them but don't want the model... Guess I won't support them?'


That makes no sense - you have the option of supporting them without buying the model. We don't have the option of buying the model without supporting them.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

John P said:


> I don't have any desire to support the [project, I just want the model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just buy the model from someone like me after we donate (and I guess optionally purchase). 

I'll sell it to you for $300.


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

*Unfortunately...*

Folks,

The Ares model kits are directly affiliated with a unlicensed TREK production, so they can't be sold, because no profits can be made from such a production, hence it's a donation perk. 

There will be a number of kits coming from AXANAR, including the beautiful Klingon D6. They're tremendous kits...beautifully made and lovingly designed.

The ships were first seen here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W1_8IV8uhA


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How would that be different than selling unlicensed starship models thru Starship Modeler, Cult, Federation Models, etc? I've bought a ton of unlicensed star Trek models from garage kit dealers. Unlicensed is unlicensed.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

John P said:


> How would that be different than selling unlicensed starship models thru Starship Modeler, Cult, Federation Models, etc? I've bought a ton of unlicensed star Trek models from garage kit dealers. Unlicensed is unlicensed.


My obvious thought is Paramount isn't going to C&D someone who has a few garage kits like Nomad, etc. even if they are bringing in some good side income.

But AXANAR is very visible. You take the good with the bad.

Besides, didn't someone (maybe it was the president of Sony) state "if you buy unlicensed models, you're supporting terrorism".


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

John P said:


> How would that be different than selling unlicensed starship models thru Starship Modeler, Cult, Federation Models, etc? I've bought a ton of unlicensed star Trek models from garage kit dealers. Unlicensed is unlicensed.


The difference is they have to be much more careful than a garage kit maker, if they do get a C&D it would kill everything they are doing. They are not going to jeopardize their movie by selling a model, the movie is their goal, not making models.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm saying the production doesn't even have to be associated with the model kits. Starcrafts sells unlicensed Trek models, canon & non-canon, online via various vendors. Sell these too.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Over on Starshipmodeler, I questioned how the producers of Axanar can licence kits to Starcrafts for production, when Axanar has no licence from CBS/Paramount. Couldn't any garage kit maker make these kits? Someone claiming to be one of the Axanar lawyers told me I didn't know what I was talking about and that it was all legit. That slap down certainly turned me off this whole production. I think the Axanar producers are wandering into a very grey legal area, and hence their offer to give you a model if you support their non-profit production, rather than just sell it to you. But really, you can call it whatever you want if it gives you heartburn. Pay $X, and they will send you a model.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

phicks said:


> Over on Starshipmodeler, I questioned how the producers of Axanar can licence kits to Starcrafts for production, when Axanar has no licence from CBS/Paramount. Couldn't any garage kit maker make these kits? Someone claiming to be one of the Axanar lawyers told me I didn't know what I was talking about and that it was all legit. That slap down certainly turned me off this whole production.


I am also one of the attorneys representing Axanar and can confirm you don't know what you're talking about.

Actually, I slept in a Holiday Inn a few times and I've watched every Perry Mason episode. I hope the person responding to you was just as legit as me (though I have no dog in this fight). You raise a valid point but I personally would love for the production to come to fruition as I believe it only helps the material overall.



phicks said:


> But really, you can call whatever you want if it gives you heartburn. Pay , and they will send you a model.


Agreed.


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

*If nothing else...*

Folks,

Everyone over at the AXANAR production is a HUGE TREK fan. We're not only modelers, but readers of TREK novels, RPGers, etc. We grew up collecting everything...not only officially licensed products, but also garage kits, garage blueprints, fan-produced TREK tech manuals and 'zines, etc.

As industry professionals, it's our desire to bring back what drove our fandom when we were young and first discovered Trek...namely, connecting with other fans through not only their enthusiasm, but their own work as well, which is exactly why we're all here on the Hobbytalk boards in the first place.

Instead of publishing a magazine or tech manual, we decided, as others before us have, to actually make an independent TREK production, but with the polished sheen of a Hollywood Studio Feature.

In addition to the film itself, we also set out to make all the supporting merchandise we as fans want to see...including model kits, apparel, literary tie-ins, etc.

We made the AXANAR models simply because we thought they were cool. We hope they're taken in the spirt they were intended.

To that end...here's the most recent AXANAR podcast, an interview with Starcraft Models' own Dennis St. Pierre:

http://www.trek.fm/axp/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They ARE cool. And I'd sure love to buy one without there being a ransom, or a cover charge, or whatever.

But best of luck on the film. It looks great so far.


----------



## Scott1768 (Jul 19, 2011)

SOOOO, back to the subject of the actual model kit itself...


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*I Couldn't Figure It Out.....*

I signed up and went to donate so I could get the models and the only thing I saw were some DVD's or something. I didn't even see the models listed.


----------



## swbell3 (Jun 6, 2005)

eradicator178 said:


> I signed up and went to donate so I could get the models and the only thing I saw were some DVD's or something. I didn't even see the models listed.


It's in the section titled "Models and Sculptures."


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

eradicator178 said:


> I signed up and went to donate so I could get the models and the only thing I saw were some DVD's or something. I didn't even see the models listed.


You need to donate _first_. Afterward, you will be given a password to access the store with the models and such. You then pay for the models by making further donations to the production. A certain donation amount will qualify you to receive the model as a perk.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Before I donate, what kind of price are we looking at to donate at a level that gets you the model?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think somebody at Starship Modeler said $10 will do it.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

John P said:


> I think somebody at Starship Modeler said $10 will do it.


From what I've read $10 or so gets you into the site where you can then donate more to get the model, can't remember the level needed to get the model but it was somewhere around $80 or $100 because I remember thinking I wasn't interested in it any more when it was going to cost more than $100 total.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I think it was about $85. Don't remember if that included the cost of shipping or not.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> They ARE cool. And I'd sure love to buy one without there being a ransom, or a cover charge, or whatever.
> 
> But best of luck on the film. It looks great so far.


Its all legalize on their part.

But a mental hurdle on your part?

What would the total cost be?

Big question is...... would someone be willing to pay the final price.

Who knows what Axanar might become.

If the original Star Trek were run this way (not knowing what it would eventually become) would people avoid it, just because of what they consider a ploy. Then, if enough people like John prevailed, there would have been no Star Trek.
Its an interesting brave new world with things like Kickstarter out there.

Star Trek originally got made because it was financed by a studio.
And eventually canceled by a studio, because it didn't meet their profit model.

Today, individuals can donate to projects that they think are interesting, and maybe in a few cases, something great might come from it.

Axanar is interesting because of how high a profile its participants are. Things like this have the potential to change the way movies are made.
Creative endeavors, launched by people who love the subject, and will likely do a better job, than a studio project, that is run......... well, the way the JJ Trek films have been run.

All it takes, is a little vision.


----------



## Riö (Dec 22, 2006)

WOW!
This thread was started almost a year ago.
Has anyone gotten the Axanar's Klingon D6?
I've got the Ares, but trying to find the D6?
Anyone has a link or are they out of the kit?

Rio
<*>


----------



## flashone (Apr 26, 2009)

The D6 and the Korolev are available I just received mine. For your info, the donation level starts at 10 dollars (and up) to be able to access the donation store. This whole thread about having to pay extra to buy a kit is funny to me as most people blow 10 bucks on coffee/snacks a day....but to each his own.
I will enjoy my building time...Sometimes when I visit this board people ruin it with complaints instead of enjoying the time we have doing what we should be doing...go out and build a model!!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> Axanar is interesting because of how high a profile its participants are. Things like this have the potential to change the way movies are made.
> Creative endeavors, launched by people who love the subject, and will likely do a better job, than a studio project, that is run......... well, the way the JJ Trek films have been run.
> 
> All it takes, is a little vision.


Umm, ahhh, well... maybe, maybe not.
We all remember Star Trek Renegades, and the discussion about that. That also had many high profile people involved, launched by people that LOVE the subject, but ultimately (and YES, this is MY opinion) did NOT do a better job.
My only hope is that after Renegades was released, Star Trek Axanar paused for a moment and took a very critical look at what they're making. If Axanar is another dud like Renegades, then fan-sourced Trek films could find themselves floundering afterward. If two high profile fan films with well respected participants were to flop, then even the most die hard trek fan will really have to think about whether or not to "invest" more money in another fan film.
Personally, if I were to spend my hard earned dough on a Trek project it would be something like Star Trek Aurora. A VERY different take on Trek, done on a shoe-string budget by just one guy. He would probably REALLY appreciate the additional monies, and the money would go a lot farther (ie: do more good) than it would on a much larger production with professional actors, SFX guys, directors, etc.
Perhaps someone can make "The Many Adventures of Harry Mudd"?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Star Trek Aurora was excellent- seeing the familiar universe from a totally different point of view.
Axanar has great potential and I hope it does as well. Fan films have come a long way technically- the problem at times seems to be not the cast, sets or SFX but integrating everything with a well directed story. ST-Renegades had some problems in this regard but they are still forging ahead and hopefully the next installment will be better.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Well...
It seems the whole thing is moot now. Axanar Productions was just hit with a lawsuit from CBS - Paramount.
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/crowdfunded-star-trek-movie-draws-851474

They are requesting a jury trial
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/2660454-Startreklawsuit.html

Looks like it's over for Axanar.
I'm sure everyone else making Trek fan films will now be making phone calls to their lawyers.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

and this is surprising?

folks been forecasting this for a long time now!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Well, we'll see how this turns out. If nothing else, it will probably keep the project tied up in red tape for a long time-if not kill it completely.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Buc said:


> and this is surprising?
> 
> folks been forecasting this for a long time now!


Exactly! Can you say, COPYRIGHT ?


----------

